# Your uncomfortable photography, WHY?



## Dylan777 (Feb 13, 2017)

What type of photography that make you feel uncomfortable with? Why?

As a friend requested, I was a primary photographer in her family funeral. It was harder than I thought - not IQ or AF - it's more capturing those moments through viewfinder and editing the photos.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 13, 2017)

street portrait photographer - I am just very self-conscious asking and guiding people. Birds and bears don't care.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 13, 2017)

Once I photographed an autistic girl's birthday, which did not stand still for more than 2 seconds.
This was at the time of the negative film Fuji.


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 13, 2017)

Definitely paid people gigs and it's generally because I'm loathe to screw up an event or have to deal with unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 13, 2017)

I am uncomfortable with funeral as well. 
A friend did it the other day and he didn't remove the sound, every frame he took drew people's attention. I was very uncomfortable for him. He was on the other side and I was about to scream "remove that freaking sound!". All I heard was crying and his bipping.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2017)

Street... yet everyone can shoot with a net connected phone but you're a perv with a dslr. The irony/hypocrisy is amazing.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2017)

slclick said:


> Street... yet everyone can shoot with a net connected phone but you're a perv with a dslr. The irony/hypocrisy is amazing.



Very true.

My little town requires a permit for pros. I'm no pro, but needed to get the city's definition of pro. Thank goodness I still don't qualify, but would be cited if I start putting out modifiers, etc. because then I am defined as a professional. B.S.

Strange thing though: I was told I had to get a person's permission before snapping a shot on the street. It isn't in the city code. Just the person behind the counter trying to wield power she doesn't have.

In the meantime, people snap away all day long with their phones.

So, I'm uncomfortable shooting in public in my little town.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 13, 2017)

Besisika said:


> I am uncomfortable with funeral as well.
> A friend did it the other day and he didn't remove the sound, every frame he took drew people's attention. I was very uncomfortable for him. He was on the other side and I was about to scream "remove that freaking sound!". All I heard was crying and his bipping.



I was on silent mode with my mirrorless gear. To minimize movements and distraction during ceremony, I used 2470f2.8 and 70200f2.8. Got all shots I need to capture.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 13, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Street... yet everyone can shoot with a net connected phone but you're a perv with a dslr. The irony/hypocrisy is amazing.
> ...



Where do you live? That doesn't seem right. You can photograph basically anything you want.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2017)

ethanz said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I'm aware of that (street photography). Like I said, it is just the woman at city hall trying to make one think her personal preferences are city code.

Putting out modifiers and light stands, etc. would get me cited for not having a permit for a photography business as these are indicators to the city that one is operating a business illegally. I'd win in court, but that is beside the point. I'd still have to defend myself or pay the fine.

Many national and state parks, wilderness areas too also have restrictions on equipment.

http://www.backpacker.com/skills/photo-skills/9-things-you-need-to-know-about-national-park-photography-rules/


----------



## LordofTackle (Feb 13, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Where do you live? That doesn't seem right. *You can photograph basically anything you want.*



Not true (at least here in Germany). You have the right on your own picture! Meaning a photog needs to ask you about taking (and possibly using) your picture. There are only two exceptions to this IIRC: if you are a celeb you "loose" this right since people have an interest in you (includes also politicians), and big crowds, were you might be accidentally shot which can not be avoided. (And I think in the latter case you can still prevent publication of those pictures under certain circumstances).
A few years ago google had to learn this the hard way with street view since a lot of people in Germany processed against them to have pictures of them removed.

Re: the topic: A lot of friends like my pictures so occasionally I get asked to shot an event, like birthdays or a wedding. I'm uncomfortable with this since I'm not a pro and don't want to ruin their special moments.

I would find a funeral very hard to do. Too much special emotions involved.


----------



## LordofTackle (Feb 13, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Many national and state parks also have restrictions on equipment.



Really? I wasn't aware of that when I travelled the US 

Could you point me to a source, or tell me what these restrictions might be?


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2017)

slclick said:


> Street... yet everyone can shoot with a net connected phone but you're a perv with a dslr. The irony/hypocrisy is amazing.



+1


----------



## mnclayshooter (Feb 13, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



This is an often mis-understood "freedom". In many jusrisdictions, including the one I live in you DON'T in fact, have the freedom to photograph something just because you can see it. Private property, even if visible from public way has protections (presumably to protect the inherent privacy of one's own home/yard and the owner/guests/tenants usage of it). 

A stage performance in a public park - the actors may have protection/royalty due. Public parks in general, the city may require you to have permits in order to "Conduct business" in their park. 

To illustrate the point better... let's dig up the topic of drones and the legality of using one to spy on a neighbor, even if using it from airspace outside of their property. 

It's even more gray when it comes to professional vs amateur status when taking the photos. A paid pro probably has more responsibility for gaining permissions than an amateur by virtue of making commercial gain from the photo(s). That said, the amateur is not any less guilty of violating a rule just because they are ignorant of it and "in the act" of being a photographer. 

My advice - research the place you intend to take photos in and confirm with the owner if you need special rights (in the case of a park or street, it is the city, township, county or potentially even state/federal government).


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok, we get it! In some countries, a photographer can stand in a public place and photograph anything his/her lens can reach--unless the subject may threaten national security. In other countries, privacy of subjects has more weight.

But this is way off topic. The question of the OP is very interesting.

I wouldn't photograph acts of humiliation, shaming, bullying, or violence, and, to me, that includes graphic sex acts. I think the photography in these situations further degrades all involved. For the safety of my family, I wouldn't want to photograph actual crime of any kind.

And, even to pay for a great white, I would not photograph adultery (as in a PI who does so for lawyers).


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Ok, we get it! In some countries, a photographer can stand in a public place and photograph anything his/her lens can reach--unless the subject may threaten national security. In other countries, privacy of subjects has more weight.
> 
> But this is way off topic. The question of the OP is very interesting.
> 
> ...



I disagree with any of this being off topic. I am uncomfortable taking photos publicly in my little town. Right on topic. Just like the rest of it. Including what you say you wouldn't do: as opposed to what makes you uncomfortable that you already do.

The OP's question is what makes you uncomfortable that you already do, not what you wouldn't do. If you want to nit-pick... there you go.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Many national and state parks also have restrictions on equipment.
> ...



There's a link in my post above.


----------



## LordofTackle (Feb 13, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



Thanks..totally overlooked that :O

-Sebastian


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 13, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What type of photography that make you feel uncomfortable with? Why?
> 
> As a friend requested, I was a primary photographer in her family funeral. It was harder than I thought - not IQ or AF - it's more capturing those moments through viewfinder and editing the photos.



The most uncomfortable I've ever been taking photos was when I was manually guiding astrophotography onto film. One hour bent over the eyepeice tweaking the guiding constantly, I will NEVER forget the backache..


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 13, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> st here in Germany). You have the right on your own picture! Meaning a photog needs to ask you about taking (and possibly using) your picture.



A case is currently under appeal in the German courts on this and its outcome will be interesting.
But even then there is a lot of discussion when the person in the photograph is not the main subject (ie they just 'happen to be there'), but even then the issue is about showing the image in a public forum (ie posting on the internet) rather than a restriction on simply taking the picture.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 14, 2017)

Street photography is difficult for me because of the looks I get from people when they think I'm photographing them. Next time, I'm going to use the flippy/tilty screen on my Rebel and keep the camera below my line of sight, kind of like my old C330.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi YuengLinger. 
I would so take pictures of bullying or similar acts and not for self gratification but to pass to the correct authority be it a teacher or the police, bullying and similar needs to be stopped not ignored! I would however be as descrete as possible so as not to antagonise the perpetrator. 

Hi Dylan. 
I have taken photos at funerals when it is something I have been asked to do, generally for those unable to attend to have some interaction with the event. It has got me in to trouble with family members who thought it was wrong despite having been asked by immediate family to take them. 
I have never been comfortable enough to do street photography of people, however there are sometimes people in my shots of landmarks, that doesn't bother me. 

Cheers, Graham. 



YuengLinger said:


> Ok, we get it! In some countries, a photographer can stand in a public place and photograph anything his/her lens can reach--unless the subject may threaten national security. In other countries, privacy of subjects has more weight.
> 
> But this is way off topic. The question of the OP is very interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 14, 2017)

Anything involving people. Does not matter who, when, where. I've done it a few times, but learned, and not doing it anymore. Don't like to be photographed either. Filming is worse, and anything with audio is the pinnacle of bad. Photographing people is vulgar, voyeuristic. 

Re parks, if you have a dSLR and a tripod, you are a potential pro. Been questioned few times, but a business card with an unrelated day job solves it.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm uncomfortable telling family NO when anyone asks me to photo a family wedding. We had three this year, and all three asked me about shooting it. I'm a nature and sports photographer, not a wedding photographer - and it makes me uncomfortable mostly because weddings (good pros) are a specialty, and need to know what's important and what's not - that's why they're pros ...

Not that I "can't' shoot it - but I choose not to take that chance with the lack of experience in that field. So, instead, I advised them to hire a pro .... THEN, I brought my cameras, stayed in the background, and shot an entire series of candid shots in B&W, made a small 8x10 B&W album, and presented it to the bride and groom (family  ) later ... That made up for declining the weddings ... and gave me a chance for some fun too.

PLUS: How do you charge a daughter or a grand-daughter ??? Not possible -   I'd have rather paid a pro myself, and had fun at the wedding instead. And that's what happened ...


----------



## mnclayshooter (Feb 15, 2017)

Like many on this thread, the most uncomfortable shots I have ever taken are for once-off moments where someone has asked you to specifically capture that moment (last at-bat for baseball player in High School, a birth, graduation, wedding etc) . I haven't done a single one of those since I started with digital unless I wasn't the "only" photographer. Not because I feel I shouldn't, but because I don't need the stress of it. I'm too much of a bumbling idiot sometimes and have a high potential to screw something up.

Landscapes and most nature scenes aren't once-in-a-lifetime... nor is architecture which is where I spend the majority of my shutter clicks... and casual - photos of my dog, photos of friends playing with their kids in their yard etc... not special events, but still special subjects.


----------



## LDS (Feb 15, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What type of photography that make you feel uncomfortable with? Why?



Images of the less fortunate ones. Although some stories need to be told.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 15, 2017)

I really dislike photographing people, especially strangers, unless they explicitly ask me to. I feel like I'm being rude or invasive - even though I accept that being out and about, I may end up in other people's shots. Street photography is not for me!


----------



## AJ (Feb 15, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> street portrait photographer - I am just very self-conscious asking and guiding people. Birds and bears don't care.


True, birds and bears don't care, but a bear at close range when I'm away from my car does make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Labdoc (Feb 15, 2017)

Homicide, suicide and accident victims, dead children. At one time I was a forensic medical examiner. I was lucky to avoid most of the field work where the job is hard enough but now there may be gawkers. 

Back in the autopsy suite I was the main photographer for all the cases. You use ringlights, spots and anything available to document everything in the hope it helps to solve a crime or answer a medical question, give a family peace. Macabre work but it has to be done properly. 

After about 3 years I moved on to other things and slept better at night.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 15, 2017)

Labdoc said:


> Homicide, suicide and accident victims, dead children. At one time I was a forensic medical examiner. I was lucky to avoid most of the field work where the job is hard enough but now there may be gawkers.
> 
> Back in the autopsy suite I was the main photographer for all the cases. You use ringlights, spots and anything available to document everything in the hope it helps to solve a crime or answer a medical question, give a family peace. Macabre work but it has to be done properly.
> 
> After about 3 years I moved on to other things and slept better at night.



Gosh. Yes, it's not a genre that's talked about much, but someone has to photograph everything grisly.

You remind me of something. I was once on the seashore photographing birds, and I saw a person by the water's edge. I normally wouldn't point my big lens at a person, but they were far away and acting oddly. It was a young woman on her phone whilst walking, fully clothed into the water (towards sunset in cold, rough seas). I took a couple of photos in case they were needed later, and then wondered how I'd contact the authorities (I had no phone on me). Thanfully, the beach patrol caught up with her almost immediately. I guess as photographers, we may encounter situations when the question is - do I photograph/film this, or do I intervene? And sometimes it's so quick, and not so easy to know. Mind you, I suppose with phone cameras, we're all potentially in that situation now.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Feb 15, 2017)

a) Will do: Elopements, Sports, Landscapes, Buildings, Corp Events, non-people oriented Street, Rallies, Protests, News, changing of the guard ceremonies, kids & pets(family only)

b) Won't do: Weddings, Charity Events(hosted by the wealthy, et al), down & outers on the Street, Funerals, retirements, people eating, selfies

Stuff in b) is way too stressful, and uncomfortable.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 15, 2017)

scyrene said:


> I really dislike photographing people, especially strangers, unless they explicitly ask me to. I feel like I'm being rude or invasive - even though I accept that being out and about, I may end up in other people's shots. Street photography is not for me!



This describes my feelings exactly!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 15, 2017)

Close-ups of skunks! Why? The smell. That gets on me.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 15, 2017)

NHRA drag racing. In the 70's I was hit by debris from a blower explosion. I didn't start shoot drags again until a few years ago. Much different today with safety improvements, but still dangerous. 
This shot is of the dragster exploding in the lane closest to me. The orange glow is at the moment of the explosion. My buddy was shooting the closest lane and I was covering the far lane. I think the camera shake was from both the impact and me flinching. 



Engine explosion flash web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

You just hope the funny cars hold together until they get past your shooting position because they tend to fling body panels into the air.



Funny Cars Fri night NHRA 2013 8677 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 15, 2017)

Labdoc said:


> Homicide, suicide and accident victims, dead children. At one time I was a forensic medical examiner. I was lucky to avoid most of the field work where the job is hard enough but now there may be gawkers.
> 
> Back in the autopsy suite I was the main photographer for all the cases. You use ringlights, spots and anything available to document everything in the hope it helps to solve a crime or answer a medical question, give a family peace. Macabre work but it has to be done properly.
> 
> After about 3 years I moved on to other things and slept better at night.



Not easy for sure.


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > I really dislike photographing people, especially strangers, unless they explicitly ask me to. I feel like I'm being rude or invasive - even though I accept that being out and about, I may end up in other people's shots. Street photography is not for me!
> ...



Ditto.


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2017)

banquets or events when people are eating. many times they want shots of every table and not enough time before or after serving and there is not enough time to get every table without interrupting.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 16, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> NHRA drag racing. In the 70's I was hit by debris from a blower explosion. I didn't start shoot drags again until a few years ago. Much different today with safety improvements, but still dangerous.
> This shot is of the dragster exploding in the lane closest to me. The orange glow is at the moment of the explosion. My buddy was shooting the closest lane and I was covering the far lane. I think the camera shake was from both the impact and me flinching.
> 
> 
> ...



Kieth -- Drag Racing -- do you know Dave Wallace or Jon Asher ?? Both drag-racing photo guys that worked with Peterson Publishing for years ...???


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 18, 2017)

LDS said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > What type of photography that make you feel uncomfortable with? Why?
> ...



I'm always dismayed when I see people fawn over a photo of a homeless person as though the photographer set up the shot. Just bothers me to see that kind of reaction to a photo of suffering. "The light on the old woman's face is perfect. Nice shot!" That sort of thing seems so sterile and touching on the wrong subject as though the person weren't really a person, but something to be objectified.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Feb 23, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



That's an interesting take. I don't agree entirely... mainly because it appears that two concepts have been merged into one... photographic art and compassion/ethics.

Showing/capturing emotion through excellent photography is what true portrait photography is about. Discussing technical merits of a photo, ie, lighting, is appropriate among photographers or photo enthusiasts. 

I think, and I don't want to put words in your mouth - but if this is where you were headed, I might agree a bit more... What would help satisfy the ethical dilemma is that if the photo somehow earns the photographer money, that some portion, if not most of it goes back to help the old woman (or at least supports a charity that could help the old woman). I don't think the technical photographic discussion objectifies the woman, I think it objectifies the photograph in an art-critique sort of way. The subjective part of the of the photo is still very much the woman and if the photo evokes an emotional response that makes you feel compassion for the woman, the photographer has done his/her job. 

Just my two cents. Feel free to tear it apart.


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2017)

I did a bit of boudoir a couple years ago. That was a bit difficult, in what ways just use your imagination... YMMV


----------



## Besisika (Feb 26, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > I really dislike photographing people, especially strangers, unless they explicitly ask me to. I feel like I'm being rude or invasive - even though I accept that being out and about, I may end up in other people's shots. Street photography is not for me!
> ...


What if the person wants you to take her photo but shy to ask you?
What if someone else ask you to take the photo of his guests?
What if your daughter asks you to take her wedding as you are the only one available at that time? Would you really deliver a quality of your lack of experience?

Photographing people is about the relationship between the photographer and the subject; and it requires experience.
I used to be like you. Was a sport only photographer . 
One day, was on a shoot, and my best friend happened to be one of them. She won, and during the medal ceremony she saw me and asked to take her photos with families and friends. I couldn't refuse, that was the only medal in her entire life and I happened to be there, with an expensive camera. 
That day, I decided, I have to go over my fear and learn it.
If you respect people, you will find a way to respectfully ask them and if they say yes you go ahead and do it and that is the only way for you to learn it - by actually doing it - on the street or in your own house.

Many thinks that natural look is better, because it is natural. Those are the people who shoot without permission.
Unless it is an event, I always pose my subject because I learned it. 
I ask for permission, I take few shots, I show it to her and if she likes it I ask for more and those are the ones I use, not the first takes.
And I am comfortable shooting unknown to me people, a nice way to making an acquaintance to a stranger. Now, comfortably, I shoot unpaid weddings of friends or family of friends.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 26, 2017)

Street work and candid photography. Portrait work as well (although with recent practice, I've been able to settle in more here). 

I started out with still life, nature and architecture. They don't move, and you can take your time to get the shot right. Soon after I tried sport & action (mostly ice skating shows). I also did the occasional event, but I remember it took years before I was comfortable enough asking folks to pose for a shot. Some will do so automatically when they see the camera though. 

I seem to be finding myself at a lot more events these days though. It's still an uncomfortable feeling for me to try to shoot random people however - I'll typically stick to performers/speakers in those environments. And street work - I won't even bother. Can of worms...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 27, 2017)

I was once roped into being the photographer for our "bring your kids to work day". \

I tend to take photographs of stuff that does not move much. Taking pictures of kids was sure outside of my comfort range. :-[

I think I will stick with taking photographs of inanimate objects and non-human subjects.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm comfortable shooting landscapes, nature and taking portraits or recording life for family and friends. I would not be comfortable shooting street or doing wedding or event photography.

A few years ago I was asked to photograph a friends wedding. The photographer they had lined up was unexpectedly hospitalized and they were having trouble finding a last minute replacement, I came to mind since they knew I was a photographer and were complimentary of my landscape photography. Fortunately for all involved I was able to help them find a real wedding photographer, and I was able to enjoy the wedding and reception as a guest. Lots of people assume knowledge of photography and expensive gear automatically qualify you as a potential wedding photographer. Not true! Wedding photography requires lots of knowledge and skills beyond understanding how to operate a camera and lighting. I have tremendous respect for most of the wedding pros I've watched.


----------



## FEBS (Feb 27, 2017)

A few years ago, I was following a photography education. One of the task we need to do was street photography. Never felt that uncomfortable wit my gear as that moment. For sure if you are a men and want to photograph on the street. Didn't take any picture of kids at that session.

A funeral as mentioned by others, is something I don't won't to disturb with my machine guns.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 27, 2017)

FEBS said:


> A few years ago, I was following a photography education. One of the task we need to do was street photography. Never felt that uncomfortable wit my gear as that moment. For sure if you are a men and want to photograph on the street. Didn't take any picture of kids at that session.
> 
> A funeral as mentioned by others, is something I don't won't to disturb with my machine guns.



They TRULY appreciated all the captures. I ended up with a BW photo book as a gift plus USB with all edited JPEGs.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 27, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago, I was following a photography education. One of the task we need to do was street photography. Never felt that uncomfortable wit my gear as that moment. For sure if you are a men and want to photograph on the street. Didn't take any picture of kids at that session.
> ...



Nice. I offered to take pictures when both of my wife's grandfathers passed away over the last few years, but she felt it would be too awkward, so I didn't. Taking pictures at a wake/funeral without the family's blessing -- now that would be uncomfortable.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 16, 2017)

Being a shy person, I don't like to be out in front at big events/concerts unless I've been specifically told to. Even then, I can feel uncomfortable (especially at quieter settings like a symphony or church service) because I feel like I'm disturbing people's experience.
I guess I'm uncomfortable with "street" photography, since I don't like people taking close ups of me. I don't really do that kind of photography though, expect on vacation. Typically then I'll try to take peoples pictures without them knowing (telephoto creeper or have camera at hip).


----------



## Act444 (Mar 17, 2017)

bholliman said:


> A few years ago I was asked to photograph a friends wedding. The photographer they had lined up was unexpectedly hospitalized and they were having trouble finding a last minute replacement, I came to mind since they knew I was a photographer and were complimentary of my landscape photography. Fortunately for all involved I was able to help them find a real wedding photographer, and I was able to enjoy the wedding and reception as a guest. Lots of people assume knowledge of photography and expensive gear automatically qualify you as a potential wedding photographer. Not true! Wedding photography requires lots of knowledge and skills beyond understanding how to operate a camera and lighting. I have tremendous respect for most of the wedding pros I've watched.



Ugh, that's one of my biggest "fears" - being asked to shoot someone's wedding...that's something I won't touch with the world's longest pole...having shot the occasional evening party, which is a crazy enough experience (and as far as I will go), I have nothing but respect for those who undertake a task such as a wedding.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2017)

Weddings! I hate weddings! I have been the second shooter several times as an emergency fill-in for a friend and have never liked it. Too much pressure! Plus, I have had a camera die TWICE! shooting weddings.....


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't think there is ever an appropriate place and time.. but dying people. :'( :'( I hate hate my own shutter sound and seeing a suffering/dying person through the viewfinder. I've only done this once.. I don't think it's right, even if its okay by the patient/family etc. It's really tough. 

Besides that, weddings. Only because I've never done it. I've done event and portrait photography jobs before.. I'm assuming that it's a general mash of that?? ;D shooting my first wedding in June!!


----------



## ethanz (Mar 17, 2017)

The day my mom passed away I took a few pictures of her and the surroundings. It was a very big day for me, so I wanted something from that day. I wasn't creeped out by it.


----------



## Diko (Mar 18, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> As a friend requested, I was a primary photographer in her family funeral. It was harder than I thought - not IQ or AF - it's more capturing those moments through viewfinder and editing the photos.


 As weird as as it may sound. That is something I really want to do at least once. But generally now when I have your emotional feedback, would prefer the job to be coming from someone distant to me.


----------

